# The list of minimum wires needed for a OBD1 ABA 2.0 to run. AKA Wiring a ABA into a earlier car.



## the brit (Jun 23, 2003)

3 years later, here's a quick refresh and recap (although I haven't owned a OBD1 car in a long time!).

*You should need only 5 wires to make a OBD1 engine run (with original wiring and ECU).*

All these wires will be going to the fuse panel. You can splice them in if you want, or you can wire them in correctly to your fuse panel if you want. If you're going into a CE2 car (i.e. 90.5 onwards mk2 Golf/Jetta, I suggest getting onto A2resource.com and looking at the CE2 charts for this). 


---------------------------------------------------------------------------

*WIRES THAT MUST BE CONNECTED FOR THE OBD1 ABA ENGINE TO RUN:*

| WIRE COLOR | WIRE SIZE | FUNCTION | CONNECT TO WHAT? |

| Black | Thick | Coil Output | +12 switched power |
| Red/Yellow | Medium | ECU Memory Power (T68/54) | Permanent +12v |
| Red/Blue | Thick | ECU Power | +12 switched power |
| Black/Brown | Thin | ECU Power | +12 switched power |
| Brown/White | Medium | Ground | Ground |

---------------------------------------------------------------------------

*WIRING HINTS*

See that I noted the wire sizes? So should you! Try to match wire sizes, don't connect a tiny power wire to a huge one. Fuse things if you think you should; if you are using a Bentley Manual or A2Resource.com to find a suitable place to draw power from you should be able to safely use your cars original fuses and relays though.

*O2 Sensors, Guages, RPM Limiter ETC*
Remember this is only the wires needed to run. You won't have guages, you car may not charge correctly etc. This all assumes that you've got the engine hooked up correctly to its original wiring, which means you should have a O2 sensor installed. THIS 5 WIRE SETUP WILL NOT PREHEAT YOUR O2 SENSOR! It will however work once it's warmed up enough, and the ECU is smart enough to run without it although maybe not as smoothly as it should be.

Also, remember that the small blue wire coming from your alt setup should be connected to the small blue wire that was already in your car. You may get lucky and it's charge anyway, but maybe you won't be. Just find it and hook it up, it's easy.

And finally, the ECU will have a 5,500rpm limit unless you solve that issue. Search for solutions, they're out there, but not in here from me, sorry.

---------------------------------------------------------------------------

Here's my original notes;

Black 12 Coil output stage - 12v switched power 
Red/Yellow 14 ECM T68/54 - Needs 12v power 
Red/Blue 12 ECM Power Supply Relay(87) 
Black/Brown 20 ECM T68/9 - ECM " "(85 as marked on relay) 
Brown/White 16 Engine Block GND
Just connect those ones. One of the ECU power lines needs to be connected to permanent +12V, the others to switched +12v or ground.

---------------------------------------------------------------------------

If you scroll down further in the thread you'll find a list of nearly all the sensors etc wiring colors. If you really need me to, I could go through and clean that up too, but it should be pretty easy to work out. Have fun, and don't blame me for anything!


----------



## the brit (Jun 23, 2003)

*Re: Is there a list of minimum wires needed for a OBD1 ABA 2.0 to run? (the brit)*

From google, http://www.rabbitgtipage.com/S....html:
This is a partial list of the OBD-1 connections needed to do this swap: 
Color Gauge Description

Black 12 Coil output stage - 12v switched power 
Yellow/Blue 20 ECM T68/6 - Ground for Fuel Pump Relay(85) 
Red/Yellow 14 ECM T68/54 - Needs 12v power 
Blue/White 20 ECM T68/65 - Speed Input from Instruments 
Yellow 20 20 ECM T68/21 - Transmit to data link connector 
Grey/White 20 ECM T68/43 - Recieve from data link connector 
White/Yellow 20 ECM T68/28 - Ground terminal for O2 Relay(86) 
Red/Blue 20 Splice - to O2 Relay(85) 
Red/White 16 O2 Sensor - O2 Relay(87) 
Red/Yellow 16 Fuel Pump Relay 87 - O2 Relay(30) 
Red/Blue 12 ECM Power Supply Relay(87) 
Black/Brown 20 ECM T68/9 - ECM " "(85 as marked on relay) 
Blue/White 20 Coolant Sensor - Temperature Gauge 
Yellow 20 Oil Pressure F1 - Oil Pressure Warning Buzzer 
Blue/Black 20 Oil Pressure F22 - Oil Pressure Warning Light 
Brown/White 16 Engine Block GND 
Yellow/Black 20 ECM T68/5 - Check Engine Light 
White/Blue 20 VSS #2(signal) - to speedometer (if A3 cluster installed) 
Green/Black 20 ECM T68/22 - Tach output from ECM, to gauges.


----------



## the brit (Jun 23, 2003)

Worked it out myself.
You can make a full ABA OBD1 swap run with only 6 wires.
I will post up the information for others soon.


----------



## urogolf (Dec 10, 2000)

watcing cause i a doin this soon


----------



## scr8dubbn (Oct 4, 2005)

any info on 0db2? need the bare minimum in my rabbit


----------



## the brit (Jun 23, 2003)

*Re: (the brit)*

Black 12 Coil output stage - 12v switched power 
Red/Yellow 14 ECM T68/54 - Needs 12v power 
Red/Blue 12 ECM Power Supply Relay(87) 
Black/Brown 20 ECM T68/9 - ECM " "(85 as marked on relay) 
Brown/White 16 Engine Block GND
Just connect those ones. One of the ECU power lines needs to be connected to permanent +12V, the others to switched +12v or ground.


----------



## urogolf (Dec 10, 2000)

*Re: (the brit)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## the brit (Jun 23, 2003)

*Re: (urogolf)*

Oh, with the above very short list of wires needed to make it run, you will need to know the following:
Your o2 sensor pre-heat will likely not be working. The o2 relay clicks, and the o2 sensor should be working okay once it reaching its operating temperature window - it will just rely on the exhaust gas to get it there, which will take a little while longer than the electrical pre-heating.
Your fuel pump will not switch as usual. I currently have it grounded to work whenever the ignition is on.
I'll post up more as we work on it further, but for right now the owner just needed the car work decently with a very tight deadline http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif
edited for o2 sensor info.


_Modified by the brit at 1:35 PM 12-29-2007_


----------



## KarmaGhia (Nov 20, 2007)

*Ok- I realize these are silly questions to some of you- be gentle, I'm new to this...*

So can anyone help with how the ecu pins are arranged (numbered)? I'm trying to whittle the harness of a 93 jetta into a stand-alone unit to run just the 2.0 ABA I just yanked out and stuffed into my 67 Baja bug. do I need to integrate the data port and the gauge cluster into my existing harness? I'm starting to twitch with the strain of trying to puzzle this one out. I need to get the fuel injection and the ignition running independent of any cluster, hidden wiring in the fusebox, speed sensors, you get the idea. please understand, this is my first wcvw- I've always run aircooled mills, and carb fed engines in general.

















_Modified by KarmaGhia at 4:16 PM 11-20-2007_


----------



## the brit (Jun 23, 2003)

*Re: Ok- I realize these are silly questions to some of you- be gentle ... (KarmaGhia)*


_Quote, originally posted by *KarmaGhia* »_So can anyone help with how the ecu pins are arranged (numbered)? I'm trying to whittle the harness of a 93 jetta into a stand-alone unit to run just the 2.0 ABA I just yanked out and stuffed into my 67 Baja bug. do I need to integrate the data port and the gauge cluster into my existing harness? I'm starting to twitch with the strain of trying to puzzle this one out. *I need to get the fuel injection and the ignition running independent of any cluster, hidden wiring in the fusebox, speed sensors, you get the idea.* please understand, this is my first wcvw- I've always run aircooled mills, and carb fed engines in general.

















Everything in the engine / ecu harness is self-contained. You simply need to connect those wires that I listed, which basically gives that harness power and ground. It will do the rest. You can sit down with your harness and start to cut out / carefully remove everything else that you don't need i.e. speed sensors etc. This will let the car run.
If you want o2 sensors, to eliminate the speed cut, to have the OBD port hooked up etc, you'll need to connect more stuff, but to make the car run (fine), you can start snipping and connecting! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## the brit (Jun 23, 2003)

*Re: (scr8dubbn)*


_Quote, originally posted by *scr8dubbn* »_any info on 0db2? need the bare minimum in my rabbit

There seems to be a lot more information about OBD2 out there.
I just picked up a OBD2 for my Rabbit Sportruck, so i'll be doing the wiring once I get some spare time to mess with it. One thing's for sure though - it looks are though the OBD1 wiring harnesses are a LOT easier to work with, as the OBD2 has the headlights etc all going into the same rats nest..
I'll post up my notes as I work through it.


----------



## KarmaGhia (Nov 20, 2007)

*Re: (the brit)*

Thanks for you're help brit- 
Now I'm close, but just not quite there... now in this setup you listed, does the ecm still control/adjust the spark timing? What is the speed limiter (rpm, mph?) and what is it's top limit? Will that even work without the ecm getting any speed input/feedback? And where you mentioned "Black/Brown 20 ecm T68/9 - ECM " "(85 as marked on relay) " what goes in between those quotes? And finally, I guess I didn't express myself clearly- how are the pins numbered? right to left 1-68? Where's my starting point?


----------



## the brit (Jun 23, 2003)

*Re: (KarmaGhia)*


_Quote, originally posted by *KarmaGhia* »_Thanks for you're help brit- 
Now I'm close, but just not quite there... now in this setup you listed, does the ecm still control/adjust the spark timing? What is the speed limiter (rpm, mph?) and what is it's top limit? Will that even work without the ecm getting any speed input/feedback? And where you mentioned "Black/Brown 20 ecm T68/9 - ECM " "(85 as marked on relay) " what goes in between those quotes? And finally, I guess I didn't express myself clearly- how are the pins numbered? right to left 1-68? Where's my starting point?









I'll try to answer everything..
ECM will always control spark as standard. Without your o2 sensor connected, it won't control everything perfectly, but it will still do everything it needs to.
The limiter stops you reving above ~5500rpm. Not an issue for regular driving, and there's good write ups about bypassing it elsewhere.
"ECM " "(85 as marked on relay) " what goes in between those quotes?" - it's a way of saying 'same as above' - in other words, it's doing the exact same thing as the wire above it.
I have no idea how the pins are numbered I'm afraid. However, most VW connectors have reeeeeally small little numbers printed on them. You do not need to know the pins at the ECU, as everything is colour coded at the other end - use the fuse panel connections to attach the applicable wires to where they need to go. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## KarmaGhia (Nov 20, 2007)

*Re: (the brit)*

Ok- thanks for your understanding and patience- I'm gonna go dive in at see what I can accomplish here. Wish me luck folks. 
BTW- seeings as I don't know WCVW's all that well, I don't know how much help I can be to you folks, but should any of you have questions pertaining to Air cooled VW's.... give me a shout. I worked at a ACVW restoration shop for several years and the owner still calls me in from time to time on difficult welding and tuning jobs. Always happy to help fellow BahnStormers...


----------



## KarmaGhia (Nov 20, 2007)

*Re: (the brit)*

Ok- thanks for your understanding and patience- I'm gonna go dive in at see what I can accomplish here. Wish me luck folks. 
BTW- seeings as I don't know WCVW's all that well, I don't know how much help I can be to you folks, but should any of you have questions pertaining to Air cooled VW's.... give me a shout. I worked at a ACVW restoration shop for several years and the owner still calls me in from time to time on difficult welding and tuning jobs. Always happy to help fellow BahnStormers...


----------



## A2kameiX1 (Feb 28, 2007)

*Re: (KarmaGhia)*

how boute a mk2 gti vr6.obd2


----------



## the brit (Jun 23, 2003)

*Re: (wolfy19)*


_Quote, originally posted by *wolfy19* »_how boute a mk2 gti vr6.obd2

Into a '86? Swap in a CE2 wiring cluster?
I haven't done one, so I can't help. Searching will probably bring up a bunch, or else pay me and my mk2 and mk3 bentley manuals to fly out to Washington for Xmas


----------



## A2kameiX1 (Feb 28, 2007)

*Re: (the brit)*

hahaha,sounds like a plan


----------



## the brit (Jun 23, 2003)

*Re: (austin neuschafer)*


_Quote, originally posted by *austin neuschafer* »_in the above list you need the eng speed sensor

From the trans? You don't need it to make it run.


----------



## KarmaGhia (Nov 20, 2007)

*Re: (the brit)*

Ok- thanks for your understanding and patience- I'm gonna go dive in at see what I can accomplish here. Wish me luck folks. 
BTW- seeings as I don't know WCVW's all that well, I don't know how much help I can be to you folks, but should any of you have questions pertaining to Air cooled VW's.... give me a shout. I worked at a ACVW restoration shop for several years and the owner still calls me in from time to time on difficult welding and tuning jobs. Always happy to help fellow BahnStormers...


----------



## KarmaGhia (Nov 20, 2007)

*Re: (KarmaGhia)*

sorry about the multiple posts folks- I guess my pc just wanted to talk to you folks some more...


----------



## the brit (Jun 23, 2003)

*Re: (austin neuschafer)*


_Quote, originally posted by *austin neuschafer* »_from the toothed wheel on the crank

You need a whole array of wires from on, in and around the engine, but they are all self-contained in the wiring harness to the ECU. Once you've got those all connected, the listed wires above are all that you need to actually connect to the vehicle, no matter what type of wiring the car had originally. I think that's what we mean anyway. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## KarmaGhia (Nov 20, 2007)

*Re: (the brit)*

Just wanted to drop a quick note to say thanks a whole lot! Took my 67 for a quick spin tonight, ran great! A buddy of mine stopped by with his 94 Jetta and tried it out too- he seems to think it is getting a signal from the o2 sensor- that the relay is for the o2 preheater. We're going to do some more testing wed- we'll post what we find.


----------



## the brit (Jun 23, 2003)

*Re: (KarmaGhia)*


_Quote, originally posted by *KarmaGhia* »_Just wanted to drop a quick note to say thanks a whole lot! Took my 67 for a quick spin tonight, ran great! A buddy of mine stopped by with his 94 Jetta and tried it out too- he seems to think it is getting a signal from the o2 sensor- that the relay is for the o2 preheater. We're going to do some more testing wed- we'll post what we find.









Quite possibly, haha. It's just going to take a while before it comes within acceptable windows of readings. Good deal http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Dubluva (Sep 16, 2002)

*Re: (the brit)*

I'm using this post to put an ABA in my pickup. I'm having a problem with the following and hope you can help me. I'm still improving my "electrical skills







" I'm using an aftermarket relay for power and have the following connected:
Red/Blue 12 ECM Power Supply Relay(87) 
Black/Brown 20 ECM T68/9 - ECM " "(85 as marked on relay)
Terminal 30 - 12v power
Terminal 86 - controller (switched power)
My question is about the brown/white engine block ground. It is grounded through the harness to the front of the block, but what has to be done to ground the ECU? As it is, the relay has no ground to close the circuit, and I'm not sure what is the best way to ground it. I hope this makes sense. Any help is appreciated. Also..after its all said and done, how can I know the ECU is powering up before I turn the key?


----------



## the brit (Jun 23, 2003)

*Re: (Dubluva)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Dubluva* »_I'm using this post to put an ABA in my pickup. I'm having a problem with the following and hope you can help me. I'm still improving my "electrical skills







" I'm using an aftermarket relay for power and have the following connected:
Red/Blue 12 ECM Power Supply Relay(87) 
Black/Brown 20 ECM T68/9 - ECM " "(85 as marked on relay)
Terminal 30 - 12v power
Terminal 86 - controller (switched power)
My question is about the brown/white engine block ground. It is grounded through the harness to the front of the block, but what has to be done to ground the ECU? As it is, the relay has no ground to close the circuit, and I'm not sure what is the best way to ground it. I hope this makes sense. Any help is appreciated. Also..after its all said and done, how can I know the ECU is powering up before I turn the key? 

Brown/White at the panel end, should just be connected to any suitable ground. I'm not sure if this goes directly to the ECU or not, but the wires that I listed gives it everything that it needs.
If you're installing your own relay to provide the power (I used existing wires from the factory relay panel), you'll just need to give it suitable power and ground too. You should not ground the relay using the ground wire from the engine harness - they both need to be grounded to the -ve of the battery, via the body of the car usually. I'm not sure if that's what you meant, but i think it might be.
I do not know of a way to test for the ECU being on without cranking the car, sorry. As long as it's getting power and a ground, it should be one, but won't actually output much until it sees spark (from my understanding). Maybe the bentley provides some pinout tests for the ECU? Just be careful with your wiring and you should be A-OK. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
On a related note, i just installed my ODB2 ABA into my rabbit truck - if anyone has a spare ODB1 harness, i'd love to switch mine over


----------



## austin neuschafer (Apr 26, 2002)

hey. I spent the last 2 nights going thru the diagram from a 95 jetta. and writing up each and every pin to the ecu and what it's for. and even the pin's that are not there. 
I also made a note of which ones where hard wired from the ecu to the sensor or ground point that do not need to be modified or altered.
LMK if u are want this info. I can post it up tonight or send you a link to. BTW I am also a electronics tech if that gives you some reassurance


----------



## the brit (Jun 23, 2003)

*Re: (austin neuschafer)*

Post up whatever you've got - there's a good chance someone will need it at some point http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## austin neuschafer (Apr 26, 2002)

here is a little baout the car it is going into http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=3569475


----------



## austin neuschafer (Apr 26, 2002)

should i use coil signal, or ecu signal for rocco 16v cluster??? 

BTW I finished the cab area of my harness. and will post up the ecu pin by pin. imine is from a 95 jetta


_Modified by austin neuschafer at 12:24 PM 12-13-2007_


----------



## Dubluva (Sep 16, 2002)

*Re: (austin neuschafer)*

I meant to post this earlier, but i goe mine started last week with the help from this post! Thanks alot for everything and i'll post some pics as it gets closer to being road worthy.
Thanks


----------



## austin neuschafer (Apr 26, 2002)

is yours aba or 16v bottom end


----------



## Dubluva (Sep 16, 2002)

*Re: (austin neuschafer)*

Complete Aba from a 1995 jetta. I'm using only the engine harness spliced into the rabbit stuff. The following is what's left before it'll be road ready (off the top of my head):
Exhaust downpipe
Front wheel bearings
Brakes 
Shift linkage
Axles
Cooling system installed
Alternator
Serp belt/ crank pulley setup (which i'll need some advice with)
Fuel filter
Misc lights
water coming in the passenger door when it rains
That's all i can remember for now, but it should be ready soon!
Can't wait and thanks again for all the help.
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## the brit (Jun 23, 2003)

*Re: (Dubluva)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Dubluva* »_Complete Aba from a 1995 jetta. I'm using only the engine harness spliced into the rabbit stuff. The following is what's left before it'll be road ready (off the top of my head):
Exhaust downpipe
Front wheel bearings
Brakes 
Shift linkage
Axles
Cooling system installed
Alternator
Serp belt/ crank pulley setup (which i'll need some advice with)
Fuel filter
Misc lights
water coming in the passenger door when it rains
That's all i can remember for now, but it should be ready soon!
Can't wait and thanks again for all the help.
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif









That's about the same list that I have for my new OBD2 swap







I'm running a ABF alt setup, and am going to try to design a different solution for the downpipe - maybe try to cut and weld the stock pipe. Good luck with your swap!


----------



## Dubluva (Sep 16, 2002)

*Re: (the brit)*

Dumb question, but how important is it to the driveability that the O2 sensor be operational. I'm not concerned about smog, but gas mileage of course is important, and farther up in the post it states that the o2 sensor will not be connected when following this wiring setup. Thanks


----------



## the brit (Jun 23, 2003)

*Re: (Dubluva)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Dubluva* »_Dumb question, but how important is it to the driveability that the O2 sensor be operational. I'm not concerned about smog, but gas mileage of course is important, and farther up in the post it states that the o2 sensor will not be connected when following this wiring setup. Thanks

We decided that it is connected and active, but that it is not going to be pre-heated unless you hook up the relay correctly. This means that it will rely on the exhaust gas temps to get up to its operating temperature, but will not stop it from working as it should otherwise.
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## austin neuschafer (Apr 26, 2002)

*Re: (Dubluva)*

1 ground/negative
2 injector 2
3 ----
4 ----
5 Check Engine Light
6 Fuel pump relay signal to energize
7 Ground/negative
8 Coil signal
9 Power to energize power supply relay
10 Ground/negative on new york models. See note #1
11 ----
12 ----
13 ----
14 ECT Engine Coolant Temp
15 EGR temp
16 MAF
17 MAF
18 ----
19 ----
20 O2 signal
21 Diagnostic port
22 Tach signal???
23 + switched power supply relay
24 injector 1
25 injector 3
26 injector 4
27 ISV
28 O2 relay
29 ----
30 EGR
31 EVAP
32 ----
33 ground/negative
34 knock sensor
35 ----
36 intake air temp sensor IAT
37 a/c 
38 +12 switched
39 a/c 
40 TPS
41 TPS
42 O2 signal
43 Diagnostic port
44 Camshaft position sensor AKA distributor
45 ----
46 ----
47 ----
48 ----
49 ----
50 ----
51 ----
52 ----
53 ISV
54 +12 constant
55 ground/negative
56 ground negative
57 ----
58 ----
59 ----
60 ----
61 ----
62 ----
63 ----
64 ----
65 VSS Vehicle Speed Sensor
66 ----
67 Engine speed sensor
68 Engine speed sensor
NOTE 1 I did some experimenting and came toe the conclusion that by cutting the pin 10 to ground wire the ecu does NOT look for the egr. As I had a ecu from a non egr car bring a code saying egr code whatever. I unplugged it cleared out the code no egr code. Plugged it back in. egr code first start immediately. 
This was looked up in bentley on 95 golf/jetta wiring
correction to mistype on pin 25.



_Modified by austin neuschafer at 7:10 PM 3-4-2008_


----------



## quattrosNrabbits (Jun 23, 2007)

*Re: (Dubluva)*

My 93 cab (ODB2 ABA, stock 93 cab trans) got 25-28mpg when I didn't have the 2 O2 sensors connected yet... depending on if I was able to keep it under 85 on the highway commutes.


----------



## raymondlee (Jun 8, 2008)

*Re: (the brit)*


_Quote, originally posted by *the brit* »_Black 12 Coil output stage - 12v switched power 
Red/Yellow 14 ECM T68/54 - Needs 12v power 
Red/Blue 12 ECM Power Supply Relay(87) 
Black/Brown 20 ECM T68/9 - ECM " "(85 as marked on relay) 
Brown/White 16 Engine Block GND
Just connect those ones. One of the ECU power lines needs to be connected to permanent +12V, the others to switched +12v or ground.

i know this is as cut an dry as it gets, but could someone explain this a little more for a wiring noob. for example (Red/Yellow 14 ECM T68/54 - Needs 12v power )
what does the 14 mean? what does the t68/54?

I guess im confused because i was trying to find the pinout
using the diagram below. and t68 sounds like a turbo to me or something. Could someone just bridge this last little gap for me?
Do i just need to dig through the harness and find these color? Will there only be for example one red/yellow in there? Also i am obd2, does that matter?
thanx.










_Modified by raymondlee at 10:44 AM 9-10-2009_


----------



## raymondlee (Jun 8, 2008)

*Re: (raymondlee)*

bump


----------



## the brit (Jun 23, 2003)

*Re: (raymondlee)*


_Quote, originally posted by *raymondlee* »_
Also i am obd2, does that matter?

Yup, it sure does.


----------



## the brit (Jun 23, 2003)

*Re: (raymondlee)*

I'll answer these questions for anyone else reading it in the future, in case it helps anyone.
Q. what does the 14 mean? 
A. 14 is the gauge size. 8-10 is a big wire, 16 is a very thin wire, 12-14 is a 'normal' size. You can use these numbers as a guide when looking for the wires, you'll know at least if it's one of the thickest or thinnest etc. Most wires used for sensors are 14-16 gauge. Relayed power wires will be the thickest.

Q. I guess im confused because i was trying to find the pinout using the diagram below. and t68 sounds like a turbo to me or something. what does the t68/54?
A. The wires only appear once so if you work by colour you're fine. gauge size is another good help, as noted above. From the rats nest of tangled wires you can either ignore or remove a lot of them if you really wanted to make it simple. You'd have no temp gauge wiring etc etc if you did that, but hey, it'd run. 
The t68/54 is the noted label for the wire. You might be able to find it on the connector or wires, but you really don't need to worry about it - the colour and size notes are all you need.

Q. Do i just need to dig through the harness and find these color? Will there only be for example one red/yellow in there? 
A. Yup, and yes. That's about it. I personally lay the harness out on the floor / table, in the shape of the engine bay, and work on it that way. If you want to hack it, it should take under an hour to identify everything you need - you could do it in 20 minutes with no problem. I would except to spend 3-6 hours to modify the stock harness into a lean mean good looking and cleaned/repaired/refreshed harness ready to be bolted into anything with a twelve volt battery.

Q. Also i am obd2, does that matter?
A. As I posted above, yes, it means the specific information supplied in here is pretty much useless to you. The reason that I made this thread was because I had found lots of OBD2 guides when I searched years ago. It was annoying that this information wasn't out there for OBD1, so I sat down with the harness and the full wiring diagrams. If you can't find the OBD2 info, you could always go down that route.



_Modified by the brit at 12:09 PM 9-11-2009_


----------



## raymondlee (Jun 8, 2008)

*Re: (austin neuschafer)*

re interested in this


----------



## CapitalM3 (Jun 3, 2006)

This is quality! Working on my '95 ABA into an '82 Rabbit right now.


----------



## raymondlee (Jun 8, 2008)

*Re: (CapitalM3)*

im trying to run my 16v off of this.


----------



## H2oWerker (Feb 21, 2005)

*FV-QR*

bookmarked.
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## raymondlee (Jun 8, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (H2oWerker)*

bump


----------



## the brit (Jun 23, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (raymondlee)*


_Quote, originally posted by *raymondlee* »_bump

Glad this thread is still around. 
I think i'm going to work on the same for the 1.8Ts next (if I ever get the time).


----------



## $800rado (Jun 1, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (the brit)*

please do a 1.8t and share it


----------



## the brit (Jun 23, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR ($800rado)*


_Quote, originally posted by *$800rado* »_please do a 1.8t and share it

I have the engine, the wiring and the car waiting, just got to find the time and wait for a few more parts (subframe etc) to arrive from Europe. I'm hoping to have the car all up and running during the summer.


----------



## the brit (Jun 23, 2003)

Updated and cleaned up the first post to make the information more clear for future readers :thumbup: Let me know if it's helpful to you please!





the brit said:


> _Quote, originally posted by *$800rado* »_please do a 1.8t and share it
> 
> I have the engine, the wiring and the car waiting, just got to find the time and wait for a few more parts (subframe etc) to arrive from Europe. I'm hoping to have the car all up and running during the summer.


Ended up installing the 1.8T AEB engine into a 1999 Polo here: http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?4976643-Build-Thread-The-Greenland-Polo


----------



## soaker (Apr 26, 2009)

*OBD2*



austin neuschafer said:


> 1 ground/negative
> 2 injector 2
> 3 ----
> 4 ----
> ...



And this is for the OBD2?


----------



## the brit (Jun 23, 2003)

soaker said:


> And this is for the OBD2?


'95 so probably OBD1. If you have a bentley manual, you could do the same for OBD2.


----------



## the brit (Jun 23, 2003)

Bump, in case it's still useful for anyone.


----------



## nigel (Jan 3, 2001)

Finished wiring my OBD1 ABA into a 1988 Cabby this summer, made for a much more trouble free driving experience with some decent power and fuel economy and none of the CIS headaches

my point for posting was that I had noticed that some people were adding a relay for all the switched power wires that go to the ECU or various sensors such as the MAF and Oxygen Sensor. I found the current draw to be quite low from the low 4 amp range upon start up to less than 4 amps after everything was at operating temperature and simply used 2 of the existing fused power wires to connect to the 5 wires for the ECU 










some of the progress and final shots


----------



## the brit (Jun 23, 2003)

Nice, good information and your install looks great


----------



## nigel (Jan 3, 2001)

Thanks !

and thank you for starting this thread in the first place, i would not have done this swap with out the information you provided and gathered in one place


----------

